# Dial an Exchange Australia - So Not Happy!!



## eden62 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Dial an Exchange Australia*

I have just called Dial an Exchange, who we have our banked weeks with, and they have told me that even though they have a huge listing of resorts in Las Vegas, they can only really get one - Club De Soleil and I have no chance of getting anything else. They told me that it is just a list and doesn't mean anything at all. 

Is it common that timeshare exchange companies do this?


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 14, 2007)

That kind of sounds like double talk to me.  

Club de Solei is a nice resort.  At least when we stayed there a couple of years ago.  Its about a 20 minute trip from the strip, so you would need a car.  We always have a car when we go to Vegas so that was never a problem with us.  We like to visit other things than just the strip.

I just realized you are from Australia. I was lucky enough to go on an Australia/New Zealand cruise last year.  What a beautiful country you have.  I cant wait to go back and see more than just the ports.  How long are you going to be in the area?  And what are your plans.  It would be a shame to come all this way and be so close to other places and not take advantage of them for ex.  Grand Canyon.

Join TUG and you can get the review section of the resorts.  Its only $15 and you can use it.

Tell us more so we can help you.


----------



## eden62 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi, yes Australia is a very lovely country but there is nowhere near as much to see and do in the USA!! 

We are so looking forward to this trip and I have been researching all of the resorts that were listed which was why I was so disappointed to find that there is actually only one that the can get. 

We are planning on spending a week in LV, then having a 'free' week so that we have the flexibility to stay or go elsewhere, then perhaps a week in a Florida timeshare (not sure which location yet - perhaps you can advise?) and then another 'free' week before heading home.

We are a married couple in our mid 40s with grown up kids who are now beginning to travel the world (yippee!) We like resorts with nice pool areas that are close to restaurants and shopping etc. I have inherited my timeshare from my parents and am really just trying to plod my way through how it works etc. Last year we spent a week in timeshares in Kuala Lumpur (malaysia) and a week in Phuket (Thailand) - one was lovely and the other was poor, and so I am a little wary of the accommodation standards! We were hoping to stay on the strip in Las Vegas but this is not to be. 
Can you please advise which exchange company you are with - I know that those of you in the US have a huge number of resorts available for exchange and can only hope that this will be the case here in Australia in the future as I know DAE have opened an office in the states.

Cheers,
Deb


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 14, 2007)

What a great trip!  Since it is a long ways from Las Vegas to Florida (5 hr. flight?) I would suggest you do a week in Las Vegas, 2 weeks on the East Coast, and your last week on the West Coast or Hawaii.  Otherwise, you are going to have a VERY long flight from the East Coast back to Australia.  You could easily spend all 4 weeks in Nevada and CA, actually.

In California, the areas you might consider visiting (but not all 6 in one trip) are:

Northern CA
San Francisco/Carmel-Monterey
Yosemite
Tahoe

Southern CA
LA/Disneyland (only if you don't go to Disneyworld in FL)
San Diego/Tijuana (Mexico)

Note that it's about a 5-6 hour drive or a 1 hour flight from Northern CA to Southern CA.  If you have time, the drive right along the coastline is gorgeous!  I have lots of info. about San Francisco and Tahoe on my travel page - http://www.freewebs.com/denisetravels/


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 14, 2007)

You didnt say what time of the year you are planning this so that could make a difference.  The southwestern part of the US is very hot in summer.  So Im hoping you are doing this in September/October or May/June.  

First of all join TUG..  (you need the review section, not only for the resort reviews but for the areas)

Club de Solei is rated just under an 8 (8 out of 10).  The main reason its not rated higher is because its not on the strip.  Get a car...

Parking in any of the hotels on the strip is easy.  They want you and your money there.  From there you can walk to other hotels, etc.  The hotels are beautiful and best seen at night.  Although thats when they are the most crowded.  Each big hotel has its own attraction that is either free or next to free.  Then there are shows.  Ask "Fern" about Vegas and the shows. (Post on the Western board)  We saw Circus de Solei but that was in Florida, and that was good.  Its in both places.  

I like to gamble but if you are there for at least a week then break it up.  Bryce or Zions in Utah are within a long days drive or an overnight stay in St. George and well worth the diversion.

If I had a week thats not planned I would try to get into Sedona, Az.  That way I could see the Grand Canyon and all the things that area has to offer. Again that depends on what time of the year.  You could do the Grand Canyon in a long days trip too.  They also have tours from Vegas. 

You can get cheap flights from Vegas to Orlando. Ive already told you about Florida on that thread.  

The people on TUG use II or RCI.  We use the other exchange companies, too.  Some will work well for a while and then others will get mad and drop them.  RCI has been loosing favor because they continually raise thier rates. I joined SFX but have been disappointed with them for Hawaii this year.  It all depends on what is working at the time for each person.  RCI does have good extra vacations for rentals, if it works for you. 

You will get all kinds of ideas on this thread, so just pick out something that sounds good to you and ask more questions.  Then we will go down that road.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 14, 2007)

I read May.  Thats perfect... 

You will just love everywhere....


----------



## sage (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Deb,
You said you banked your weeks with DAE. If they have no other resorts available, you may have to take what they offer or rent. Hotels can be pretty cheap if you drive into Vegas and stop at the visitors centre. They get good rates for during the week - an alternative but can be chancey.
Are you able to advance a week (ie get a week from the next year in advance) from your resort.
You could then bank it with II or RCI and get an exchange. With II you could get Polo Towers (right on the strip). This would give you the option of staying in another location in the states for an extra week using DAE or having a week holiday back here in OZ. If you don't end up using it, it is valid for 2 years from the date you banked it (with II).
Gillian


----------



## Keitht (Feb 15, 2007)

eden62 said:


> I have just called Dial an Exchange, who we have our banked weeks with, and they have told me that even though they have a huge listing of resorts in Las Vegas, they can only really get one - Club De Soleil and I have no chance of getting anything else. They told me that it is just a list and doesn't mean anything at all.
> 
> Is it common that timeshare exchange companies do this?



I would guess that the list, just like the Resort Database for RCI or II, is information on all the resorts that they have arrangements / agreements with.  Again, just like RCI, having a resort on the list doesn't mean that accommodation is available at the resort you want on the dates you want.


----------



## anteween (Feb 15, 2007)

I used my week to search II inventory for Las Vegas in May.  There are 4-5 resorts that have weeks in May open.  One is the Jockey club right on the strip.


----------



## eschjw (Feb 15, 2007)

DAE does not have near the US inventory of RCI or II, but they don't have yearly dues and have a cheaper exchange fee. I deposited my Vegas New Years Eve week last year and it was gone in a day or two.
DAE does have a Fairfield Flagstaff, Az week in early May. You could fly into Vegas and spend a few nights in a hotel on the strip and then head to Flagstaff. Hoover Dam is on your way and Flagstaff is a better base to tour the Grand Canyon, Sedona, Petrified Forest and many other wonders. May weather is usually nice but windy.


----------



## Judy (Feb 15, 2007)

eden62 said:


> We are so looking forward to this trip and I have been researching all of the resorts that were listed which was why I was so disappointed to find that there is actually only one that the can get.


IMHO a hugh advantage of DAE over RCI and II is that DAE will be honest even though we might not always like what they tell us.  RCI and II put lots of options out there and imply that you can get them, but then trading power, quality restrictions, area restrictions, special contracts, etc come into play and its perfectly possible to wait up to two years for an exchange that will never happen.



> We are planning on spending a week in LV, then having a 'free' week so that we have the flexibility to stay or go elsewhere, then perhaps a week in a Florida timeshare (not sure which location yet - perhaps you can advise?)


 Florida has two major tourist draws - beaches and amusements parks.  You have beautiful beaches in Australia, so you probably don't need a Florida beach vacation.  Consider Orlando where you can visit Disney World, Seaworld, Universal, and lots of smaller attractions.



> Last year we spent a week in timeshares in Kuala Lumpur (malaysia) and a week in Phuket (Thailand) - one was lovely and the other was poor, and so I am a little wary of the accommodation standards!


DAE takes mostly everything and does not restrict exchanges to like-quality resorts.  If quality is important to you, I suggest you ask about it before confirming an exchange with DAE.


----------



## ladycody (Feb 15, 2007)

The reviews on both Tug and Trip Advisor for Club De Soleil are (overall) very good and many of them mention a free shuttle service to the strip (and it makes an 8am run to Albertsons as well apparently)...so a car rental shouldnt be necessary unless you want one.  They said the resort also offers a trip to Red Rock Canyon for $2...and that it's well worth it.  I'd take the exchange and go have fun.


----------



## Mimi (Feb 16, 2007)

eden62, Check out TradingPlaces.com  They have hot deals and rentals in addition to exchange options. You do not have to pay to be a member. We have made wonderful exchanges and also rented bonus weeks from them. Hope you enjoy your trip to our country. I am looking forward to visiting Austrailia, with a stop in Hawaii, after I retire in the near future.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 16, 2007)

I wonder if the Australian DAE office tried to work with the US office.  A couple of years ago, my brother needed a specific week in Las Vegas when he had a meeting scheduled there are wanted to vacation the balance of the week since his airfare was paid by his company.  DAE got him that specific week at the Jockey Club.  

I also often see another Vegas resort, whose name escapes me but it used to be the Debbie Reynolds Resort, that is not in either RCI or II, that they get a fair number of deposits from.


----------



## eden62 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi, no, the lady didn't check anything as it is too far in advance (May 2008). So, perhaps between then and now something may change - but she did say that if we want something on the strip there would be no chance. 
We put in our request a long way in advance so that our options would be better - that was why I was a little disappointed by the response.
Having said that, a lot can happen in 12+ months so will keep our fingers crossed.

Cheers,
Deb


----------



## Judy (Feb 17, 2007)

I just checked www.daelive.com .  There wasn't anything yet for 2008.  For all of 2007, there was just one Las Vegas resort listed, but it wasn't Club De Soleil.  It's Summer Bay Resorts at Las Vegas.  That confirms that they do sometimes get Las Vegas resorts other than Club de Soleil.  My guess is that DAE has a relationship with Club de Soleil so that they can be fairly sure of filling your request there.


----------



## Mimi (Feb 17, 2007)

Carolinian said:


> I also often see another Vegas resort, whose name escapes me but it used to be the Debbie Reynolds Resort, that is not in either RCI or II, that they get a fair number of deposits from.



I believe the name of the resort is Greek Isles.  We saw the Rat Pack show there a few years ago.


----------



## sage (Feb 18, 2007)

*Jockey Club*

Deb,
Yes, the Jockey Club is right on the strip. 
We were there last year and there is ongoing construction on 3 sides of the Jockey Club so might be very dusty & noisy. We do not know when this construction will be completed but the development is huge. Maybe some other Tuggers can enlighten you on the finish date.
Marriotts Grand Chateau is also on the strip and has similar problems (until completeion in 2016). I believe that construction noise starts at around 
4.30 am on weekdays.
Traffic in Vegas is almost at a standstill on busy days & nights so driving in from a resort off the strip may test your patience.
Polo Towers would be the best option if you can get it. You can walk almost everywhere from there.
Gillian


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 18, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> What a great trip!  Since it is a long ways from Las Vegas to Florida (5 hr. flight?) I would suggest you do a week in Las Vegas, 2 weeks on the East Coast, and your last week on the West Coast or Hawaii.  Otherwise, you are going to have a VERY long flight from the East Coast back to Australia.  You could easily spend all 4 weeks in Nevada and CA, actually.
> 
> In California, the areas you might consider visiting (but not all 6 in one trip) are:
> 
> ...



Hi Deb:

I live on the East Coast in the Wash DC area and would suggest that you stay in the Western part of the country - lots to see out there.  We are coming to Oz for the first time in July and have decided to limit ourselves to the East (Sydney, Cairns, and Melbourne).  Except for in the Cairns area, I have given up using my timeshares and will just stay at hotels as we tour different areas.  

You will like fly into Los Angeles or San Francisco from Oz. Pick San Franciso, if you can, spend a few days there and take the drive south to Los Angeles down the coastal drive ( like you Great Ocean Road in Victoria) through Big Sur.  Take your time and spend the night in Monterey/Carmel area - do the drive down the coast - and then spend the night at the other end and see Hearst Castle at the other end the next morning.  Then head down to Los Angeles, spend some time there and then drive to Las Vegas.   We did this years ago and there was no drop-off fee to pick up a rental car in California and drop in Las Vegas.  (but things may have changed) 

There is really no reason to go to Florida unless you like beaches or love amusement parks.  There are some lovely beaches - but no snorkeling unless you are in the Keys at the very southern tip.  Orlando has Disneyworld and every other amusement park you can imagine - you will love it if this is your thing to do.  Timeshare exchanges into Orlando or almost anywhere in Florida in May should be easy - so you could consider using your timeshare week there because DAE may have more availability. 

If you do come East, Williamsburg Virgina may be a good timeshare exchange - there are lots of timeshares there ( and May should be fairly easy exchange) and you will see alot of the Colonial history of this country both at Colonial Williamsburg, Jamestown, Yorktown, etc.  ( this would be great for a history buff - once again, depends on your interests).  There is also a large amusement park there - Busch Gardens - which many people love.  You are an hour's drive to Virginia Beach to visit one of our premier East Coast beaches or an hour to Richmond - where there is alot of Civil war history. 

From Williamsburg, you are about a 4 hr drive from Wash DC - definitely worth a visit to see our Monuments and the many parts of the Smithonian Museum - which BTW are FREE.  FRom Wash DC , New York City is about 5 to 6 hrs north ( can get there by train or bus) .  

I would suggest flying into the NYC area - doing it first, taking the train to DC, spending a few days in DC and picking up a rental car for your week in Williamsburg timeshare.  You could fly back to the West Coast from the Newport News airport, Richmond, or Norfolk airports.

Honestly, I would stay on the West Coast - the airfares to the East Coast will be more expenses and the logistics complicated.  More to worry about and try to figure out.  

I am equally confused about our upcoming trip to Oz.  I still need to make a decision and purchase our intra-oz airline tickets.  

Good luck with your trip and planning - go to do it in advance. 

Joyce


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats nice of you. -Brian


----------



## mamiecarter (Apr 21, 2007)

*Go to Los Vegas and then see California!*

Florida is dull and Australia has better beaches. California is georgeous. Try a drive from San Fransico to LA along the costal Highway. You could go from Vegas to Tahoe then on to Oakland/ SF.

If you want to be wild and crazy you could keep driving South to San Diego.
DAE gets tahoe, Southern California mountains and Mexico West Coast all the time. You might even pick them up as bonus weeks and not have to use an exchange.

Next trip do the East Coast. the US is BIG!


----------



## eden62 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi all, thanks for all the suggestions.

We have actually brought the trip forward to end of August this year. We have booked 2 weeks at Club de Soleil in Vegas using exchange weeks and are actually pretty happy with that.  We may not stay for the full 2 weeks but my daughter went last year and assures me that there is plenty to do (besides gambling!)

We then might fly to San Diego and take our time driving (yikes get off the road - 2 Australians who have never driven left hand side driven cars or on the 'wrong' side of the road!!) up to perhaps San Francisco. We have 2 weeks to do this so should be lovely. Hopefully the weather will be nic - mid September.

Will let everyone know how we get on when we return - I'm so excited already!!
:whoopie: :whoopie: 

Cheers,
Deb


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 22, 2007)

Mid-September on the California coast is one of the bests times as far as weather.  Be sure to take Highway 1 for the most scenic route.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 22, 2007)

I would just do request first exchange with as many exchange companies as you can.  No need to make a deposit unless you are fairly sure you will be able to make an exchange that works for you.

There are so many great resorts in Las Vegas and such a great supply, it's hard to imagine that DAE can't find some inventory somewhere to meet your need.


----------

